# nothing like rain on christmas day in sw michigan



## Bigford0707 (Dec 24, 2009)

maybe i should turn my plow into a big squeegee.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

i'm thankful all my account's are closed today. i didn't have to get out and salt. lucky me, i got the flu for christmas!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Heck I'd rather have rain than snow. I don't feel like plowing on Christmas!


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

JDiepstra;925478 said:


> Heck I'd rather have rain than snow. I don't feel like plowing on Christmas!


i'd rather be plowing than puking!


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

I would rather not be plowing today either but tonight I will get to salt because a few of my accounts are open tomm.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

nothing like lots of mud under the fresh new snow! lol


----------

